# Recommendations for my Game Idea article



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a game idea: The Art Of Martial  Among the suggested martial arts styles can anybody give me recommendations for who should be the motion capture actors for some of the styles?  I am especially interested in ninjitsu, operatic kung fu, jeet kune do, pencak silat, hip-hop hapkido, warrior wing chun, kick boxing, capoeira, kalaripayattu, and self taught martial arts.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 15, 2017)

So, the problem you might have with this (aside from finding mocap actors) is that you will find it very hard to keep the styles realistic and exciting to play. Things like Boxing, Karate, Wing Chun, etc are very hard to look and feel exciting while still keeping the actions true to the style. At the end of the day if you want the gameplay to be balanced and fun, you are going to have to sacrifice realism to get it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2017)

Err....  Hip hop hapkido?  Operatic kung fu?   I'm pretty sure realism is already out the door.


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 17, 2017)

Indeed.  The motion capture actors will all have to agree to make their martial arts styles dynamic, accessible, and unique.  I'm getting several ideas right now for motion capture actors.  Feel free to suggest any.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 17, 2017)

lateef crowder is probably mr capoeira. In an acting sense.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2017)

for muay thai or kick boxing saenchai.


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 19, 2017)

Re-linked Lateef Crowder and added Saenchai


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 7, 2017)

*Filopino Martial Arts*







*Aiki-Jiu-Jitsu*







You already mentioned JKD/Wing Chun you are asking allot if you are talking realism, please tell me you are from EA GAMES / UFC game development group

Otherwise I don't really like your chances of success to have a complete realistic martial art sim / strategy video game and I hope its for PC.

Well I would really like to see those in a game let us know more about this.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 7, 2017)

Steve said:


> Err....  Hip hop hapkido?  Operatic kung fu?   I'm pretty sure realism is already out the door.


What do you mean? I trained in warrior wing chun for years. Now I stick to mega Mui Thai and Krazy karate.


----------

